# Another identification post - predator mites?



## ttylko (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi all
As per subject - need help identifying those little creatures
Crap photo, but there's a springtail on the bottom for comparison
Are those spider mites, soil mites, gist is- do I worry or not 
Bear in mind that there's already nemerteans in that tank so at this point I'm fairly comfortable with extra inhabitants...


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

There are so many different types of mites, I’m not sure you’ll get a good ID on those. Is there damage on your plants? Are they hanging out on the undersides of leaves? Are you seeing unexplained webbing around plants? If no to all of the above, probably not spider mites.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

I am not sure if they are predatory, but I think I had similar looking mites boom for a little bit in my tank. Now there is no sign off them and my microfauna seem fine.

I am not sure if I was lucky, but I am sure the frogs would use them as a snack regardless.  

Ricky


----------



## Captainnoah352 (Jan 13, 2022)

ttylko said:


> Hi all
> As per subject - need help identifying those little creatures
> Crap photo, but there's a springtail on the bottom for comparison
> Are those spider mites, soil mites, gist is- do I worry or not
> ...


Don’t miss this one too


----------

